
Singaporeans get hard token baked into credit card - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/08/hard_token_in_credit_card/
======
Cbasedlifeform
That's pretty cool. I have had two old-style fobs and two new ones from my
HSBC bank. Clearly it would be far more convenient to have the TFA baked into
the credit card, though one more security risk I suppose (or nuisance if
lost).

I travel frequently to SG and their overall banking IT infrastructure seems a
generation ahead of that in the US. (Not to mention much better and more
courteous service!)

